# Newbie Saying Hello



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

I bought a Mk2 quattro 3.2 just before lockdown! Very pleased with her and will enjoy sorting some cosmetic issues including kerbed wheels and numerous scratches!

Not new to Audi's having had two coupe's and a A4.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  Coupe or Roadster?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wolf, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcoming


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

She's an early auto coupe (2006), black with black leather interior. The only option box ticked is the heated seats, but that is fine with me!

Hope to add a double din stereo with nav and rear view camera if I can find something appropriate!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well you definitely came to the right place!  Wander through the Mk2 Knowledge Base as there's tons of good information on various DIY mods including new head units and reverse camera retrofits. Once you've browsed through there, you can pick up on one of the existing topics and ask away.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Well you definitely came to the right place!  Wander through the Mk2 Knowledge Base as there's tons of good information on various DIY mods including new head units and reverse camera retrofits. Once you've browsed through there, you can pick up on one of the existing topics and ask away.


Many thanks.

I have a few projects for the car so will certainly use the expert knowledge here.


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

Just booked the old girl in for a carbon wrap for the wing mirrors and de chrome for the front grill. That will probably be it apart from the carbon replacement for the rear valance.

Needs 2 front tyres and discs before I do anything else! Not sure if anyone else 2 still using T cut, used some earlier and the body work looks much better. Might need another coat before the wax, but she certainly looks good considering her age


----------

